# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  المريخ السوداني(1) vs يولينزي الكيني (1) - تأهل المريخ لدوري الاربعة

## عجبكو

*© بطاقة النادي ©

يولينزي الكيني  Ulinzi Stars

المجموعة C





 التأسيس:

1995

 اللقب:

-

 الدولة:

كينيا

 المدينة:

ناكورو

 الملعب:

افراها - السعة : 8200
 الرئيس:

مواي كيباكي

 المدرب:

بنيامين نيانقويسو

 الموقع الرسمي:

-

 بطل الدوري الكيني:

4 مرات (2003, 2004, 2005, 2010)





يولينزي ستارز هو ناد لكرة القدم مكون من الهيئات العسكرية الكينية بشعبها المختلفة, الجيش والبحرية والجوية.
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مشكور يا عجبكو 

ويادوب كده ممكن نعدل الكرسي ونقعد نتفرج على المريخ البنعرفه 
لازم المريخ يرجع لمستواه 
ولما المريخ يرجع لمستواه 
ما حيوقفه فريق مهما كان 
المريخ بكون نار منقد 
وقوة ضاربة 

بس ياريت الكورة تكون بعد الساعة الرابعة عصراً 

ولنا وقفة مع هذه المباراة ان شاء الله 

لك الود الجميل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*© معلومات عن الفريق في الدوري المحلي ©

آخر سبع مباريات للفريق في الدوري الممتاز الكيني





© مشاركات الفريق في سيكافا سابقاًَ ©

في 2004 الثاني 

في 2005 خرج من الادوار الاولي 

في 2006  المركز الرايع 



© احصائية لمشاركات الفريق ©

 عدد المشاركات: 3 مرات
  افضل مركز: الثاني عام 2004 برواندا
  اكبر فوز: 5-3 على جامهوري الزنزباري عام 2004
 اكبر خسارة: 4-0 امام الجيش الرواندي عام 2006
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مباريات ربع النهائي ( سنقوم بتعديل الجدول فور اكتمال الفرق المتأهلة )



*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الفريق ده سيرته الذاتية خطيرة فريق تاسس عام 1995 ،،،

فاز بالدوري الكيني 4 مرات (2003, 2004, 2005, 2010)

مما يدل انه فريق متطور يجب دارسته من الجهاز الفني بعناية

*

----------


## Rashid Elkhalifa

*مشكور كتير يا عجبكو على هذه المعلومات الثرة لكي نعرف ما نقابلة المباراة القادمة ونتمنى إنشاء الله التتويج بهذا الكأس إنشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

الفريق ده سيرته الذاتية خطيرة فريق تاسس عام 1995 ،،،

فاز بالدوري الكيني 4 مرات (2003, 2004, 2005, 2010)

مما يدل انه فريق متطور يجب دارسته من الجهاز الفني بعناية




والله يا طارق خطير فعلا ذي ما قلت 
لكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل يعرف البدري وطاقمه المعاون هذه المعلومات 
اشك في ذلك وياريت يكونوا عارفين ذي ما عرف عجبكو 
ولو ما عارفين حقو تشدو ليهم تلغراف وتورهم المعلومات دي 
فعلا المعلومات دي مهمة للغاية ولكن الاهم من ذلك هو نتائج الفريق في هذه الدورة 
لانها سوف تقدم اخر مستوى لهذا الفريق وهي الاهم
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*مشكور ى حبيب علي هذا المجهود المقدر
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*شكرا لهذه الاضاءة عن الفريق الكيني الاخ الكريم عجبكو
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شكرا الرائع عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

والله يا طارق خطير فعلا ذي ما قلت 
لكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هل يعرف البدري وطاقمه المعاون هذه المعلومات 
اشك في ذلك وياريت يكونوا عارفين ذي ما عرف عجبكو 
ولو ما عارفين حقو تشدو ليهم تلغراف وتورهم المعلومات دي 
فعلا المعلومات دي مهمة للغاية ولكن الاهم من ذلك هو نتائج الفريق في هذه الدورة 
لانها سوف تقدم اخر مستوى لهذا الفريق وهي الاهم



 
ياخ نادر لو الجهاز الفني لا يعرف هذه المعلومات تبقى مصيبة و لو لم يسع للحصول عليها تبقى المصيبة أكبر
ألف شكر عجبكو على المجهودات الرائعة . . . يديك ألف عافية
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*المتميز دائما ٠٠٠٠ عجبكو #٠٠لك التحية و التجلة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالجد ياعجبكو انت اروع من الروعة ذاتها ومبدع اكتر من الابداع ذاتو
تسلم ياحبيبنا ياصفوة يااصيل
*

----------


## سيزر

*شاكرين
*

----------


## zahababeker

*مشكور يا عجبكو للمعلومة . تسلم للجهد الخارق 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*دوماً ياتي الابداع منك ياعجبكو مشكور

*

----------


## shdaad

*اتوقع اداء غير في دور التمانية
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شكرا عجبكونتمنى البدري اكون صاحي وعارفوالباقي علي نجوم الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

والباقي علي نجوم الزعيم





ماتتوقع شيء غير من العجب * سكواها * باسكال 
 
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*والله فريق حديث التكوين وكثير الانجازات ينبأ بأن المباراة لن تكون سهلة علي الاطلاق ولذلك وجب الحذر من الان ويجب وضع هذة المعلومات موضع الجد
                        	*

----------


## امير الشامى

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكووووووووووور ياحبيبنا علي المعلومات القيمه
وشد حيلك معانا ياعجبكو
                        	*

----------


## brokhia

*مشكور
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*     مشكور يا قلب  


بس قدرنا كدا 


لازم يحرمونا من 


شعارنا الاساسي 


الاحمر الوهاج 



الكيني دا برضو شايفو 


لابس احمر في الصورة 


هو بطل المجموعة 


المريخ ثاني المجموعة 


تبقي افضلية الشعار 


لمصلحة الفريق الكيني 


بالتوفيق للمريخ .... 



          جزاك الله خيراًً 

               يا قلب 
*

----------


## محمد عزو22

*      شكلوا فريق خطيرررر لكن انشاء الله غدا منتصرررررررين 
                                      لانو مافي اخطر من مريخ العجب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الجهاز الفني لاولينزي



 المدرب : بنيامين ناينجيوس


أبرز لاعبي اولينزي





  (ايفانزاموكاC)    




  (كولينز كيسويا)       



(جيوفري)   



(حسين محمد)  



   (لورانس اوينو)  



  (جاك تونيGk)



   (ستيفن)
*

----------


## عجبكو

*نظرة تحليلية للمبـاراة



مباراة المريخ و اولينزي هي مباراة الجارين و عديدة هي المباريات التى جمعت الاندية و المنتخبات

 السودانية و والكينية ...لم يسبق للفريقين ان التقيا من قبل...اولينزي الذي حل ثانياً في مجموعته يطمح

في مواصلة العروض الجيدة في حين يامل المريخ في العودة القوية وفي تقديم عرض

والحصول علي نتيجة تليق باسمه وسمعته في البطولة ...



فريق اولينزي الذي حل اولاَ لدوري الموسم (2010-2011) برصيد 59 نقطة

يقبع هذا الموسم في المركز الثالث  خلف الرينجرز وتوسكر برصيد 27 نقطة

ويامل في العودة بتتويج من سيكافا يعيده للمنافسة علي اللقب المحلي  ...



المريخ وبعد الفوز المتواضع علي ايلمان الصومالي وتعادلين واحتلاله للمركز الثاني

في مجموعته يحتاج للكثير لتخطي عقبة اولينزي المميز المستوي..المريخ الذي يعاني من مشاكل فنية

ومن تراجع مستوي عدد من لاعبيه مثل كلتشي ووارغو ومصعب يحتاج من اللاعبين لجهد اكبر لتخطي الكيني

القوي ويعول في ذلك علي باسكال المتالق وساكواها والدافي وعلي قائده المتالق وصانع التاهل فيصل العجب..



الفريقان وان تساويا في النقاط التي قادت للتاهل الا ان مستوي الفرقتين متباين تماما حيث يمر المريخ

بمرحلة فقدان توازن وضعف للياقة البدنية (فترة الراحة ) والذهنية في حين يؤدي الكيني بمستويات

مميزة ويعول كثيرا علي قائده ايفانز اموكا ومهاجمه استيفن اورارو للظفر ببطاقة التاهل لنصف النهائي..

...

*

----------


## عجبكو

*بالتوفيق للزعيم دوما
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*مع خالص الامنيات بالتوفيق للمريخ العظيم 
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*مشكور عجبكو 
معلومات تدل على خطر قادم 
لكن من اين الخطر الفريق المنافس ام الجهاز الفني للمريخ
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكووووووووووور
بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*                بالتوفيق للمريخ 


               تخريمة: 

مدربهم دا بشبه لي امام اباتي تهئ تهئ 
*

----------


## سيدو

*


بطـــــــــــــولة


فمرحبا بكم بيننا ...




التاريخ : 2011/7/5
 التوقيت : الساعة الثانية ظهراً
 مكان اللقاء : ملعب دار السلام






 القناة الناقلة : قناة الشروق 



الرابط

هنــــــــــا
 


لقاء لايقبل القسمة








استعداد الفريقين


 


 



يلعب فريق  المريخ  السوداني في الساعة الثانية من ظهر اليوم بتوقيت السودان مباراته في الدور ربع النهائي لدورة شرق ووسط افريقيا "  سيكافا  " المقامة حاليا في تنزانيا ويواجه فريق اولينيزي  الكيني  وتأهل الفريقان لهذا الدور بعد حلولهما في المركز الثاني للمجموعتين الثانية والثالثة، واكتمل عقد الفرق الثمانية المتأهلة للدور ربع النهائي اول من امس بعد مفاجآت شهدها الدور الأول والفرق المتأهلة هي سيمبا التنزاني والبحر الأحمر الاريتري وفيتالو البورندي عن المجموعة الأولى فيما تأهل  المريخ  السوداني والشباب التنزاني وبونا موايا الأوغندي عن المجموعة الثانية وسانت جورج الاثيوبي واولينزي  الكيني  من المجموعة الثالثة وشهد الدور الأول احراز 64 هدفاً في 22 مباراة فيما لم تهتز شباك سيمبا رغم أنّه أضعف الفرق المتأهلة من حيث النجاعة الهجومية حيث أحرز ثلاثة أهداف فقط ويتصدر سانت جورج الأثيوبي قائمة الفرق الأقوى هجوماً برصيد 11 هدفاً ويتصدر لاعبه صلاح الدين القائمة برصيد خمسة أهداف وشهد الدور الأول ست ركلات جزاء وخمس حالات طرد.
ويعول  المريخ  في مباراة اليوم على قائده فيصل العجب الذي كان له الدور الكبير في انقاذ الفريق من خطر الخروج المبكر من الدورة وتحقيق الفوز الاول في ختام الدور الاول على فريق المان الصومالي، وتبدو حظوظ  المريخ  كبيرة في تحقيق الفوز في لقاء اليوم بحسب تصريحات مدربه حسام البدري الذي عقد مؤتمرا صحفيا بمقر البعثة في دار السلام اعرب فيه عن ثقته بتقدم  المريخ  للامام في الدورة، وقال البدري ان الفريق كانت تنقصه الثقة وارتفاع معنوياته بعد الحرج الذي حدث في اول مباراتين جراء الاهداف العكسية الثلاثة.









تشكيل فريق المريخ

 عصام الحضري
 موسي الزومه، الباشا، السعودي، بلة جابر، الشغيل ، قلق، الدافي (وارغو)،  (مقدم)
 كلتشي، ساكواها






أولينيزي الكيني 






أوأولينيزي أحد ثلاثة أندية فازوا بلقب الدوري في كينيا ثلاث مرات متتالية وعلى الرغم من أنّه يعاني عقماً هجومياً في الدوري المحلي الاّ أنّه حقق أكبر فوز في  بطولة   سيكافا  حيث سحق المواني بتسعة أهداف نظيفة ولم يخسر فريق الجيش في 12 مباراة دورية ولديه فريق سلة حصل على اللقب خمس مرات كما لديه فريق رجبي وطائرة ويد ويتطلع اوأولينيزي الى متابعة مغامراته في  سيكافا  واسقاط الفرقة الحمراء.. ويرغب مدربه الشاب بنجامين نيانقويسو في قيادته الى المجد ويعتمد بنجامين على لاعبين محليين وليس هناك محترف في صفوف الفريق وكل نجوم اوأولينيزي جنود في الجيش ويحملون رُتباً عسكرية.


 



*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكوووووووووور سيدو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دقائق و تنطلق المباراة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله رجفه مبالغ فيها
الهم ثبتنا يارب وانصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*بالتوفيق يارب 
*

----------


## jafaros

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 10 ( الأعضاء 10 والزوار 0) ‏jafaros, ‏مايقومابي, ‏مرتضي دياب, ‏الحوشابي, ‏الصفوى, ‏jamal85, ‏midris3, ‏سيدو, ‏صخر, ‏عجبكو 


دعواتكم يا شباب
*

----------


## waleed salih

*عوووووووووووووووووووووك الصاقعة روحنا مرقت 
الحاصل شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*ملكوووو الكل الكل عايز ملكو
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الان الاستوديو التحليلي علي قناة الشروق .. بقيادة الرشيد المهدية والمباراة سوف تنطلق في الثانية والنصف
*

----------


## waleed salih

*ياناس الرياضيييييييييييييووووووووووو عوووووك
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*كويس 2 ونص بالله روحنا مرقت ساي
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*الشروق لحقت قون ولا شنو ؟؟؟؟ الكورة وين 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الحاصل شنو افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*ناس الشروق ديل مقضينها نقة احنا ما عارفين الحاصل شنو الكورة مفروض بدت يااااااا عااااااااااااااااااااااالم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المباراة لم تبدا الي الان
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الاشارة من المصدر راحت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الرابط 
http://www.ashorooq.net/index.php?It...ion=com_Livetv
*

----------


## sonstar

*الكوره 0/0 الدقيقه 21
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياكابتن بشاره عليك الله نقطنا بي سكاتك احنا ماناقصين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المباراة شغالة في الازاعة الرياضية
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*تابعو المباراه علي الرياضية
http://listentosudan.com/sudasite/%D...sudan-com.html
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الشروق المصدر فيه تشويش
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*الكورة شغالة
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*فرص ضائعة من كلتشي وساكواها
*

----------


## عجبكو

*المريخ يؤدي بصورة افضل حسب كلام الازاعة الرياضية للان
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*سيد سليم قال ما فريق بخوف
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*برضوووووو محمد مقدم لاعب وسط
يابدري ارحمنا من التنظير
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*مصعب شال الكور بيدو واخد انزار اتفرجو
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*انذار لمصعب  اخد الكرة بيده
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*سيد سليم من تنزانيا الفريق دا مابخوف ههههههه انشاء الله مايخوف وينضرب
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*هجمة لاولينزي وانذار لمصعب عمر  مخالفة خارج الخط
*

----------


## sonstar

*الشروق في السودان والغروب في تنزانيا ليه يالشروق
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*حاتم التاج مباراه من اجمل المباريات في سيكافا حتي الان
الهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## المحترف

*معقولة احنا مع القنوات المرض دي ياخ عمرنا ما نتقدم 
مشكلة فنية تتعرف بس وقت الكورة 
ان شاء الله يقفلوها كلا قنوات ما جايبة حقها بلا شروق بلا قووون
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 29 ( الأعضاء 29 والزوار 0) ‏sonstar, ‏مايقومابي, ‏محمدطيب, ‏مرتضي دياب, ‏مريخابي كسلاوي, ‏معراج, ‏المحترف, ‏الصفوى, ‏ابوايلاف, ‏ايمن المريخابي, ‏dawzna, ‏farandakas, ‏خالد نوري, ‏دييجو ميليتو, ‏jafaros, ‏jamal85, ‏midris3, ‏شيبا, ‏سيدو, ‏صخر, ‏عاطف ارباب, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر, ‏عجبكو, ‏waleed salih, ‏فرينكو, ‏ziyada, ‏نادرالداني, ‏طارق حامد, ‏كته الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 29 ( الأعضاء 29 والزوار 0) ‏sonstar, ‏مايقومابي, ‏محمدطيب, ‏مرتضي دياب, ‏مريخابي كسلاوي, ‏معراج, ‏المحترف, ‏الصفوى, ‏ابوايلاف, ‏ايمن المريخابي, ‏dawzna, ‏farandakas, ‏خالد نوري, ‏دييجو ميليتو, ‏jafaros, ‏jamal85, ‏midris3, ‏شيبا, ‏سيدو, ‏صخر, ‏عاطف ارباب, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر, ‏عجبكو, ‏waleed salih, ‏فرينكو, ‏ziyada, ‏نادرالداني, ‏طارق حامد, ‏كته ‏sonstar, ‏مايقومابي, ‏محمدطيب, ‏مرتضي دياب, ‏مريخابي كسلاوي, ‏معراج, ‏المحترف, ‏الصفوى, ‏ابوايلاف, ‏ايمن المريخابي, ‏dawzna, ‏farandakas, ‏خالد نوري, ‏دييجو ميليتو, ‏jafaros, ‏jamal85, ‏midris3, ‏شيبا, ‏سيدو, ‏صخر, ‏عاطف ارباب, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر, ‏عجبكو, ‏waleed salih, ‏فرينكو, ‏ziyada, ‏نادرالداني, ‏طارق حامد, ‏كته
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حسب كلام حاتم التاج
تشكيلة المريخ
الحضري , الزومه, نجم الدين , بله , الباشا , مصعب ,قلق, الشغيل , مقدم , سكواها , كلتشي
وحسب كلامه المريخ بيؤدي بصورة رائعة واضاع كلتشي فرصة مواتية للتسجيل
*

----------


## sonstar

*اللـــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــصر المـــــــــــــــريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووون للمريخ عن طريق كلتشي
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*لا ازاعة لا تلفزيون دي مصيبة شنو الوقعنا فيها دي 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الكورة الان علي الازاعة الرياضية
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الله يستر من تنظير سي البدري 
*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*ضاعت فرصة من كلتشي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة مريخية تضيع من احمد الباشا
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

قوووووووووووووون للمريخ عن طريق كلتشي



 
سمعتها  ويييييييييييييييييييييين 
*

----------


## waleed salih

*ياناس شيلوا الصبر شوية الشفقة شنو
خلو القوون اجي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فرصة خطيرة تضيع من كليتشي اسونو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

سمعتها  ويييييييييييييييييييييين 





بدر الدين منتديات كووووووووووورة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*يابدري الحقنا بي صباع المعجوووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*تعاااادلية يا عجبكو ما تلعب بأعصابنا 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الرياضية تنقل المباراة .... 
http://www.mugrn.net/radio/sportsfm104.html
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الكوره في الاذاعه الرياضيه شغاله
نصرك الهم
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*محمد مقدم سئ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

تعاااادلية يا عجبكو ما تلعب بأعصابنا 





ههههههههههههههه


عادي ممكن يكون جلفوط و غشانا بس قال مصدره داخل الملعب المستهبل :a28:
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*حصـــــــــــــــار مريخي علي الفريق الكيني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المباراة تعااااااااااااااااااادلية بدون اهداف مع افضلية للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة من سكواها و مقطوعة من مصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الفريق الكيني يلعب علي المرتدات
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*حاتم ينقل للشروق ولا توجد صورة ولا الناس دي نايمين
*

----------


## عجبكو

*تدخل بقتالية عالية من الشغيل حمل الشيل
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*خطيييييييييييييييييييرة للكيني مرت بسلام 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*في اتصال مع قناة الشروق حاتم التاج يقول المريخ يلعب اجمل المبارايات
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*مفروض العجب يبدأ الكورة للاستفادة من ضغط البدايات
لان المريخ يلعب في البداية كويس
وفي الشوط الثاني تقل اللياقة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة خطيرة للكيني تمر بسلام
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*خطيرة مرت للىآوت من مخالفة
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*حسب كلام حاتم التاج الشغيل 10 من 10 تمام ياجمل الشيل
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الحمدلله مرت بسلام
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*فرصة ضائعة لبلة جاااااابر 
*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*للمرة المليون كلتشي وضاعت
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قلق يحاور في وسط الملعب و مقطوعة منه
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*ياجماعه العجب عجيب قون قونين يجيب 
يلا داير العجب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*بلة جابر يضيع كورة عجيييييييييييييييبة و راسية خطيرة تضيع من كلاتشي
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*دقيقة واحدة وقت بدل ضائع
*

----------


## sonstar

*حرقت اعصابنا ياحاتم التاج
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*حاتم التاج شابكنا شوف شوف شوف نشوف كيف ياحاتم
الفرص تتطاير من تحت اقدام لاعبي المريخ وربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*انتهي الشوط تعادليا 
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*تسديدة خطرة من بلة جابر و ضائعة و ترتد و يضيعها كليتشى من كورة خطيرة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دقيقة واحدة وقت بدل ضايع للشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*ياريت العجب ووارقو  بدل مصعب ومقدم 
*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول تعادل بلا اهداف بعد جملة من الاهداف الضاتعة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

بلة جابر يضيع كورة عجيييييييييييييييبة و راسية خطيرة تضيع من كلاتشي



 شفتها وين انت ياحاتم التاج ههههههه
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية الشوط الاول تعاديلا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الرشيد بالوااااااااااااااااااااضح لن ننقل المباراة ههههههههههههه الله يجازيكم
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*قناة الشروق جابت من الاخر واعتزرت عن نقل المباراه يعني شوط تاني نهي
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*الشروق تنهي الاستديو التحليلي يعني ما في امل نشوف الكورة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل
*

----------


## jafaros

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 27 ( الأعضاء 27 والزوار 0) ‏jafaros, ‏مايقومابي, ‏محمدطيب, ‏مريخابي كسلاوي, ‏معراج, ‏الوطن الغالي, ‏ابوايلاف, ‏ايمن المريخابي, ‏dawzna, ‏farandakas, ‏خالد نوري, ‏دييجو ميليتو, ‏jamal85, ‏midris3, ‏شيبا, ‏سيدو, ‏صخر, ‏Red Arena, ‏sonstar, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر, ‏عجبكو, ‏waleed salih, ‏فرينكو, ‏ziyada, ‏نادرالداني, ‏طارق حامد, ‏كته دعواتك يا ابوسبحة 
*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

انتهاء الشوط الاول بالتعادل



 
قبييييل يازول انت كنت نايم ولا شنو :9ene:
*

----------


## waleed salih

*البدري شابكنا مقدم مقدم القد الاربطوهو بيهو قولوا اميين
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*قنوات اي كلام ................ انا ماشي انوم بعدين بعرف النتيجة .......ز بالتوفيق يارب 
*

----------


## ziyada

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

شفتها وين انت ياحاتم التاج ههههههه



هههههههههههه اصحى يابريش ,,حاتم موجود في الاستاد لنقل المباراه وامال زاعها للرياضيه كيف
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ziyada
					

هههههههههههه اصحى يابريش ,,حاتم موجود في الاستاد لنقل المباراه وامال زاعها للرياضيه كيف





ههههههههههههههههههههههه
:54685::54685::54685::54685::54685:
                        	*

----------


## احب المريخ

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## jafaros

*قطار الزهور عالي الشروق 
*

----------


## jafaros

*بداية الشوط التاني  ومخالفة مريخية 
*

----------


## سيدو

*مافي رابط قناة كينية او قناة تنزانية 
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## jafaros

*هدف لاولينزي 
*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*هدف لاولينزي
*

----------


## jafaros

*الحمد لله الحكم يلغي الهدف 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بداية الشوط الثاني علي الازاعة الرياضية
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*الحكم ينقض الهدف للتسلل بعد احتجاج من الحضري
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الكورة تعادلية بطل حركات يا جافروس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحضري يبعد كورة خطيرة للكيني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ركنية لاولنزي تمر ضربت مرمي للحضري
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة خطيرة تضيع من كلاتشي للركنية
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*كلتشي ايضا يضيع
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الملك فيصل العجب بديلا لمصعب عمر
                        	*

----------


## najma

*المبارة ما منقولة ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوط احد لاعبي اولينزي يسقط علي ارض الملعب
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الله يعينا مع حاتم التاج
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة منظمة من المريخ تضيع صناعة العجب
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*مرة هدف لكلاتشي ومرة هدف ملغي للفريق الكيني 
يا خوانا نحنا قاعدين في المكتب على اعصابنا 
ادونا النتيجة اول باول 
واصلوا يا شباب في النقل الحي 
والله مع المريخ ومعاكم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ليه التاخير في ادخال العجب يابدري
كرهتنا ذاتو
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة مريخية الي يد حارس اولينزي
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*بلة جابر يواصل الجلطات 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

مرة هدف لكلاتشي ومرة هدف ملغي للفريق الكيني 
يا خوانا نحنا قاعدين في المكتب على اعصابنا 
ادونا النتيجة اول باول 
واصلوا يا شباب في النقل الحي 
والله مع المريخ ومعاكم 




تابع عنوان البوست يا نادر سنقوم بتحديث النتيجة اول باول و اسفين للاخطاء
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لا إله إلا الله منتصرين بإزن الله

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ايمن المريخابي
					

هدف لاولينزي



انت ماحاتبطل
:HANGED:
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ياشباب   النتيجه    كم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المباراة تعادلية الي الان يا ود الدمام
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تعادل صفر صفر ياود الدمام
                        	*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*ياعجبكونحن في الشرق علي اعصابناالنتيجه كم؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 50 ( الأعضاء 50 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏abdoosh, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏Abu RR, ‏acba77, ‏مايقومابي, ‏أبو علي, ‏آدم البزعى, ‏محمدطيب, ‏alamal, ‏مرتضي دياب+, ‏مريخابي كسلاوي+, ‏aymon7, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏منذر تاج الدين, ‏المحترف, ‏امام اباتي+, ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏الوطن الغالي, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏ابوبكر, ‏ايمن المريخابي, ‏احب المريخ, ‏farandakas, ‏hishamkh11, ‏ibrahim s, ‏خالد نوري, ‏حريري, ‏jafaros+, ‏majdi, ‏midris3, ‏monzir ana, ‏najma, ‏راشد مرجي, ‏Nouryal77, ‏سيدو, ‏سكواهاسواها, ‏Red Arena, ‏sonstar, ‏عاطف ارباب, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر, ‏waleed salih, ‏فرينكو, ‏ziyada, ‏نادرالداني+, ‏ود البقعة, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود الشامي, ‏طارق حامد+, ‏كته


منصورين يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

عاد السؤ مرة اخري 
*

----------


## waleed salih

*يالطيف يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الزين يشاهدون الموضوع :- 
 
 ‏امام  اباتي, ‏abdoosh, ‏Abobakr  ramdan, ‏Abu RR, ‏acba77,  ‏مايقومابي+, ‏أبو  علي, ‏آدم البزعى, ‏محمدطيب,  ‏alamal, ‏مرتضي  دياب, ‏مريخابي كسلاوي, ‏aymon7,  ‏Azmi shosh, ‏منذر  تاج الدين, ‏المحترف,  ‏الوليد سعيد مصطفى, ‏الوطن  الغالي, ‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ‏ابوبكر,  ‏ايمن المريخابي, ‏احب  المريخ, ‏ارخبيل, ‏farandakas,  ‏hishamkh11, ‏ibrahim  s, ‏خالد نوري, ‏حريري,  ‏jafaros, ‏majdi,  ‏midris3, ‏monzir  ana, ‏najma, ‏راشد  مرجي, ‏Nouryal77, ‏سيدو,  ‏سكواهاسواها, ‏Red  Arena, ‏sonstar, ‏عاطف  ارباب, ‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر, ‏عجبكو+,  ‏waleed salih, ‏فرينكو,  ‏ziyada,  ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود  البقعة, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود  الشامي, ‏طارق حامد, ‏كته

*

----------


## كته

*يالمكاشفى فوووووووووق
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*ان شاء الله منتصرين
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*والله يا جماعة ناس الشروق عملوها شينة
خلونا عايشين على اعصابنا
يارب انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*المباراة تعادلية الي الان و كل من يريد ان يعرف النتيجة فلينظر لعنوان البوست فسنعدل النتيجة فورا حال حدث تغيير
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الشغيل يمرر للخلف و تمريرة للعجب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دخوووووووووول اديكو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هجمة تضيع من من مقدم
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*حاتم التاج دا  عجيب ياخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الله يسترنا من البدرى
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ينتابني احساس قوي جدا بان اديكو سيفعلها الليله 
يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

هجمة تضيع من من مقدم



مقدم يا سبحان الله هسع هنو مش كان احسن لينا من التجم ده
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*المباراة تعادلية الي الان
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*النجاعة الهجومية في المريخ صفر كبير
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انطلاق من الباشا و تسلل علي سكواها
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*داير لي عضة كاااربة في نص راس مقدم دا
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*جابر ..... مقدم .... يا قلبي لاتحزن 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ضياع الفرص مشكله كبيييييييييييييييييره
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فيصل عجب يسدد تمر للاوت
                        	*

----------


## najma

*كم باقي للمباراة ؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*كورة خطيرة للكيني تمر بسلام
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*ياخ حاتم التاج دا بقول للرشيد انت كنت بتعرف تلعب بأعصاب زول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اديكو و كورة مقطوعة منه
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الشوط الثاني 




0/0

الدقيقـــــ(30)ــــــــة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نصف ساعة من الشوط التاني والتعادل مازال حاضرا
*

----------


## najma

*بالتوفيق للزعيم

شكرا ياشباب متابعين معاكم
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*معقولة بس حتي الان ولا قوون
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مخالفة مع الحضري تمر بسلام
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*الوسط الشغيل لاديكو ولكن تتحول كينية وتبعد من الباشا ولمسة يد وخطأ للمريخ
*

----------


## jafaros

*يلا يا حضريييييييييييييييييييييييييييي 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اذا انتهت المباراة علي ما هي عليه فان الفريقين سيلعبون ضربات الحظ الترجيحية
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يا بدري ارحمنا من هذا المقدم يرحمك من في السماء

*

----------


## jafaros

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ياربي ناس الاذاعه الرياضيه يكون رصيدم قطع ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ  ... اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وارغو وينو يابدري
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الحاصل شنو ياجماعه قطعت عندي ولا عامه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تبديل في الفريق الكيني
                        	*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ياربي ناس الاذاعه الرياضيه يكون رصيدم قطع ولا شنو



 ناقلنها بالتلفون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*عندك بس يا مرتضي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياخ مقدم شنو عليك الله يابدري كرهتنا ذاتو
*

----------


## عجبكو

*جانبية لاولينزي
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الأداعه   رصيدها   حلص   ولاشنو    وواحد   يحول   لهم   رصيد  ؟؟  وأين   وارغو   ياسئ   البدرى
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*حتى الاذاعة قطعت
ده مقصوده والله
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 39 ( الأعضاء 39 والزوار 0) ‏jafaros, ‏abdoosh, ‏Abobakr ramdan, ‏Abu RR, ‏مايقومابي, ‏محمدطيب, ‏aymon7, ‏Azmi shosh, ‏منذر تاج الدين, ‏المحترف, ‏الوطن الغالي, ‏ابوبكر, ‏ايمن المريخابي, ‏احب المريخ, ‏farandakas, ‏ibrahim s, ‏دييجو ميليتو, ‏حريري, ‏majdi, ‏mido77, ‏midris3, ‏monzir ana, ‏راشد مرجي, ‏Nouryal77, ‏شيبا, ‏سيدو, ‏سكواهاسواها, ‏Red Arena, ‏عاطف ارباب, ‏عجبكو, ‏waleed salih, ‏فرينكو, ‏ziyada, ‏نادرالداني, ‏ود البقعة, ‏ود الدمام, ‏ود الشامي, ‏طارق حامد, ‏كته 

أدوات الموضوع مشاهدة صفحة طباعة الموضوع أرسل هذا الموضوع إلى صديق الإشترك في هذا الموضوع 
انواع عرض الموضوع العرض العادي الانتقال إلى العرض المتطور الانتقال إلى العرض الشجري
إبحث في الموضوع    
البحث المتقدم
تقييم هذا الموضوعممتاز
جيد
متوسط
سيئ
سيئ جداً


الله يصبركم يا شباب 
*

----------


## waleed salih

*يارب
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يا جماعة ما في زول يطمنا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الازاعة تعمل الي الان عندي
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*اللهم نصرك يا رب العالمين للمريخ اليوم ...
*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*النصرآت إن شآءالله لأنه مريخ وعندالشدةبأس يتجلي
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*الكورة دي ماتت كدا مالو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اللعب توقف قبل قليل و استئنف الان
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*لا إله إلا الله منتصرين بإزن الله

*

----------


## طارق الامين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الازاعة تعمل الي الان عندي



الرابط لو سمحت يا عجبكوووووووووو....
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*حرق اعصاب بس افيدونا ياجماعه الاذعه قطعت عندنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق الامين
					

اللهم نصرك يا رب العالمين للمريخ اليوم ...





اميييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياجماعه لو استمرت التعادل حتبقى ضربات ترجيح طوالي وللا وقت اضافي وزيادة ضغط وسكري ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم   أنصر   الزعيم   نصرا    مستحقا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*قطعت عندنا الاذاعة افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 84 والتعادل موجود
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق الامين
					

الرباط لو سمحت يا عجبكوووووووووو....





انا بالرادي يا فردة هههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*5 دقائق علي نهاية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*:Swaffff:





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق الامين
					

الرباط لو سمحت يا عجبكوووووووووو....



 الرباط ولا الدار البيضاء
يا اخوي اعصابك
:Swaffff:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*سقوووووووووووووووط اديكو في منطقة الجزاء و الحكم لا يحسب شي
                        	*

----------


## طارق الامين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياجماعه لو استمرت التعادل حتبقى ضربات ترجيح طوالي وللا وقت اضافي وزيادة ضغط وسكري ؟؟؟؟




يا الحبيب 
ضربات ترجيح علي طووووووووووول ...
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الباقى    خمسة  دقائق  والنتيجه   تعادليه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## jafaros

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون سكوها

*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووووون سكواها
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحكم  يرفض    أحتساب   ضربة  جزاء    للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*صناعة محمد مقدم و تهديف سكواها
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
بطل بطل بطل 

الحمد لله والشكر لله
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*سكسكسكسكسكسكسكسكسكسكسواااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سكواها سواها
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك العبور يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*مبروووك قووووووووووووون سكواها
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ينصر دينك يا عجبكو
مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*المشكلة انو البدري يكون ما جهز لاعبين لضربات الترجيح زي دوري الابطال
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون  ساكواها
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اووووووووووووووووووه مريخنا فوق ولنصف النهائي صاعد باذن الله
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*ياناس ساكواها لسة ما سواها
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*زنقة زنقة سكواها فكها
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووون سكواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الحمد للله الحمد للله الحمد للله
                        	*

----------


## ود الحلة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

صناعة محمد مقدم و تهديف سكواها



سلام يامراقب
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*عفيت منك ياسكواها . الحمد لله . الحمد لله . الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الحمدلله .........................

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووك
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الحمد لله الحمد لله
*

----------


## sonstar

*سكواهااااااااا سواهاااااااااااا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*سسسسسسسسسساكواااااااااااااااااااااااااها    سوااااااااااااااااااااااااها   زى   ماسوااااااااااااااااااااها   فى  

الجلافييييييييييييييييط   فى   الدقائق   الأخيره
                        	*

----------


## najma

*اخيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا سكواها
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*القون جاء ياداب عندي هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*الف الف مبروك
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تعادل للكيني
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف تعادل كيني سريع
الله ينعل ابو الدفاع المرض ده
*

----------


## jafaros

*كالعادة فرحة لم تكتمل 
*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*تعادل
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بافي كم يانااااااااااااااااااس
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تعادل لاولينزي و الله حيرتونا يا اولادنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عارفين بله جابر ده مرض شديد
شطب طوالي داهية تاخدك انت والبدري مع بعض
*

----------


## سيدو

*الشوط الثاني 




1/1

الدقيقـــــ(88)ــــــــة
*

----------


## سكواهاسواها

*الحمدلله والشكرلله يارب عقبال الكأس
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*سترك يارب
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*هدف   تعادل   من  خطأ   دفاعى    الله  يرحمنا   من  ناس   بله   جابر   ديل
                        	*

----------


## najma

*متييييييين التعادل

دا كلااااااااااااااااااااام دا اعوذ بالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بصراحة بديت اتشائم من المباراة دي
*

----------


## صخر

*سكواها سكاههههههههههههههههههههههها لمن سواهههههههههههها
سكواها سكاهههههههههههههههها لمن سواهههههههههههههههها
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خطأ من بلة جابر يكلف المريخ الفوز
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*وصلنا لحدي وين


اللهم سترك
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*ضربات الجزاء
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أبدااااااااااا   مامقسوم   لينا   الفرح   مع    لاعبى   الزعيم   أو  بالأخص   دفاعنا    ناس   سكواها   يسوها  

وناس   بله   يجلوها
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*ركلات الحظ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهت المباراة بالتعادل
الله يستر في ركلات الترجيح والفريق الكيني معنوياته افضل مننا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*نهاية المباراة و الي ركلات الترجيح
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*الله يستر من البلنتات
                        	*

----------


## najma

*ضربات الجزاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*ى فرحة ماتم 
ىفرحة ماتم
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الله يستررررررررررررررررررررر
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*لا اله الا الله و الحمد لله علي كل شئ
*

----------


## كته

*خلو ياموسى الزومه يشوت
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نهاية   المباراه    والأن   ضربات  الترجيح   وسئ   البدرى   لن   يكون   درب   اللاعبين   على    التنفيد  


الله   يستر
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*ركلات الترجيح



الضربة الاولي :  0 ــ 0
الضربة الثانية :  0 ــ 0
الثالثة  :  0 ــ 0
الرابعة  :  0 ــ 0
الخامسة  :  0 ــ 0
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا أخوانا بالله أي واحد فيكم يرفع إيدينو ويدعو للزعيم بالظفر بركلات الترجيح
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*والله الواحد ما فاهم اي حاجة
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*النصر من عنك يا الله فانصر الزعيم ولا تشمت فينا الاعادى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهل ننسى الخروج الافريقي الذي تم بنفس الطريقة
مكتوب على المريخ الاحزان دائما
*

----------


## waleed salih

*زوووووول بعرف اشوت ضربة جزاء مافي
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*الله استر لينا الضغط والسكري
والله ي لعيبة المريخ عزبتونا
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يلا يا شباب عايزين ناس ثابتين و ما يرجفوا زي رجفة الزومة في الابطال (غصة في حلق اي صفوة)
*

----------


## jafaros

*ما اشبه الليلة بالبارحة .....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اذا انستر الحضري البجيبها منو
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*بس اول حاجة موسي الزومة ده يكون بعيد عن الضربات دي
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*صراااحة المريخ تعبان تعبان مابستحق امش قدام
هذه الفرق ليس بالفرق التي تقف امام المريخ
لعيبة وهم تعبانين نفسيا
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*يالله يالله يالله يالله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*دعواتكم بس يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يا رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب ادينا الفي المرادنا
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم   أنصر   الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*يا الله يا الله يا الله
نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*اللهم جيب العواقب سليمة
يارب
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*اها ياجماعه الحاااااااااااااااصل شنو؟؟؟
*

----------


## صخر

*الحاصل شنو وصلنا وين 
ديل ماخلو فينا عقل
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

صراااحة المريخ تعبان تعبان مابستحق امش قدام
هذه الفرق ليس بالفرق التي تقف امام المريخ
لعيبة وهم تعبانين نفسيا



 غابت روح الزعييم فغاب كل شئ بس الله يستر
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الزعيم متأهل بأذن الله
*

----------


## سيدو

* ركلات الترجيح



الضربة الاولي :  0 ــ طائرة
الضربة الثانية :  0 ــ 0
الثالثة  :  0 ــ 0
الرابعة  :  0 ــ 0
الخامسة  :  0 ــ 0 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الاول لاولينزي تضيع
                        	*

----------


## ايمن المريخابي

*الحضري
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الحمد للة الأولي مرت
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يا الله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*قلق و اول ركلات المريخ اوت
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الضربة   الأولى   للفريق  الكينى
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*  ركلات الترجيح



الضربة الاولي : خارجه ــ خارجة
الضربة الثانية :  0 ــ 0
الثالثة  :  0 ــ 0
الرابعة  :  0 ــ 0
الخامسة  :  0 ــ 0  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شفت مش قلت ليكم رمم
هسه قلق ده نسوي ليهو شنو
*

----------


## صخر

*بدات ولسه 
اللهم نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*يارب نصرك المؤزر الحضرييييييي
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحضرى   الحضرى
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*   ركلات الترجيح



الضربة الاولي : خارجه ــ خارجة
الضربة الثانية :  0 ــ هدف كيني
الثالثة  :  0 ــ 0
الرابعة  :  0 ــ 0
الخامسة  :  0 ــ 0   
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخروج المر باقدام رمات المريخ ورممه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الكيني يسجل اول الاهداف من الركلة الثانية
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*الله يكفينا شرهم الرمم ديل 
        متلاعبين ساااااكت
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*ضااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعت  من   قلق
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*الحضري يصد 
وقلق يضيع
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*    ركلات الترجيح



الضربة الاولي : خارجه ــ خارجة
الضربة الثانية : العجب قوون ــ هدف كيني
الثالثة  :  0 ــ 0
الرابعة  :  0 ــ 0
الخامسة  :  0 ــ 0    
*

----------


## عجبكو

*عجب يسجل من الركلة الثانية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الملك انت الفيهم وبس
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الله يستر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الضربة الاولي : خارجه ــ خارجة
الضربة الثانية : 0 ــ هدف كيني
الثالثة : 0 ــ هدف كيني 
الرابعة : 0 ــ 0
الخامسة : 0 ــ 0
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* الدور علي منو ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## سيدو

*     ركلات الترجيح



الضربة الاولي : ضاعت ــ ضاعت
الضربة الثانية : هدف ــ هدف كيني
 الثالثة  :  0 ــ هدف كيني
الرابعة  :  0 ــ 0
الخامسة  :  0 ــ 0     
*

----------


## كورينا

*الكيني يسجل
والعجب يسجل
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ن
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الضربة الاولي : خارجه ــ خارجة
الضربة الثانية : العجب قوون ــ هدف كيني
الثالثة : هدف للباشا ــ هدف كيني 
الرابعة : 0 ــ 0
الخامسة : 0 ــ 0
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*      ركلات الترجيح



الضربة الاولي : ضاعت ــ ضاعت
الضربة الثانية : هدف ــ هدف كيني
 الثالثة  : هدف الباشا ــ هدف كيني
الرابعة  :  0 ــ 0
الخامسة  :  0 ــ 0


النتيجة 2/2 حتي الان
      
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الباشا يسجل
غريبة دي
*

----------


## مناوي

*  همتك معانا يا الحضري
*

----------


## كورينا

*الكيني يسجل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انقطاع الخط في الركلة الرابعة
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الله معانا قولو يا رب
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*ركلات الترجيح



الضربة الاولي : ضاعت ــ ضاعت
الضربة الثانية : هدف ــ هدف كيني
 الثالثة  : هدف الباشا ــ هدف كيني
الرابعة  :  0 ــ وانقطع الارسال
الخامسة  :  0 ــ 0

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الليله انقطعت
ده مؤشر لطيران المريخ من البطولة
*

----------


## مناوي

*  الحاصل شنو ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*المخارجة يا الله
*

----------


## كورينا

*الباشا يسجل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الازاعة الرياضية اقول ليكم شنو بس
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الباشا   قووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*انقطع الارسال
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* الخااامسة
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*بااااااااااااااااااااااااااى   باااااااااااااااااااااااى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*اعصابنا تلفت
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*ده نحس شنو ده
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الضربة الاولي : ضاعت ــ ضاعت
الضربة الثانية : هدف ــ هدف كيني
الثالثة : هدف الباشا ــ هدف كيني
الرابعة : هدف  ــ هدف كيني 
الخامسة : 0 ــ هدف كيني
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*ي رب ي كريم تنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يا الله يا الله يا الله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الضربة الاولي : ضاعت ــ ضاعت
الضربة الثانية : هدف ــ هدف كيني
الثالثة : هدف الباشا ــ هدف كيني
الرابعة : هدف ــ هدف كيني 
الخامسة : قوون الحضري  ــ هدف كيني
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الحاصل شننننننننوووو
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*الحضري يسجل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*3\3 والركله الخامسه
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*ركلات الترجيح
5/5

الان ضربة ضربة
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يا جماعة الحاصل شنو
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*الحاصل سرييييييييييييييييييييييييع
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*wat happened
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تضيع السادسة للكيني
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

* ركلات الترجيح
5/5

الحضري يصدها وعلي المتقدم من المريخ يحررز


*

----------


## الســـكاب

*الضربة الخامسة للمريخ الحضري يسجل
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اخر كورة ولو  قون اتاهلنا
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*يا جماااااعة حصل شنو
طمنونا
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الحضرى    قووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحضري صد
اها بعد كده كان طرنا طوالي الحضري يسافر بلده نحنا مابستاهله
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الله يستر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بلة يسجل الاخيرة و يضيعنا
                        	*

----------


## الســـكاب

*الان زنقة زنقة قصدي ضربة ضربة
*

----------


## مناوي

*   بله جووووووووووووز افففففففففففففف
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بلة الله يخرب يومك زاتو ده شنو ده
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام مزمل صحي
بله لايستحق ارتداء شعار المريخ تبدا
*

----------


## الســـكاب

*الحضري يصد ددددددددددددد
*

----------


## عجبكو

*السابعة في المرمي للكيني
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*السادسة وين
*

----------


## الســـكاب

*من ينقذ المريخ الأن بله يضيع 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*محمد مقدم و يسجل السابعة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالجد المريخ لايستحق التاهل
الخروج ارحم من فضائح الدور الجايي
*

----------


## صخر

*الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*غريبة مقدم يسجل
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*الحاصل شنو
*

----------


## عجبكو

*الثامنة للكيني و هدف
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ياعجبكو كدى برااااااحه فهمنا والله بقينا مافاهمين اى شى
*

----------


## صخر

*لك الله يمريخ من هذا الاشباح
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*جهجتونا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اديكو يتقدم للثامنة و هدف
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*سبحان الله يا مقدم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من يقول ان المريخ اكبر من الحضري فهو كاذب
*

----------


## الســـكاب

*مقدم يسجل 
*

----------


## صخر

*الذين هم الاقصي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*تعادل للان
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*     اخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
 انا منكم يا اولاد النوبة  
*

----------


## عجبكو

*التاسعة للكيني و تضيع
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا الله قووووووووووووون بس
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*ما في اي شي غريب المريخ حظه فقط سيي سييي سييييي 

عدد الافرص الضائعة  لو استثمر ربعها لتأهلنا  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## مناوي

*الله يهديكم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نجم الدين للاخير الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يلا يا شباب انستروا
*

----------


## الســـكاب

*الجهجهة من المصدر ياجماعة حاتم التاج مثالاً وقال إختلط علينا الحابل بالنابل 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*نجم الدين يضيع الاخيرة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم الدين برضو مرض
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
*

----------


## مناوي

*اطاح بيها  نجم الزفت ابو قدووووم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نجم الدين و بلة جوز الله غالب بس بصراحة  اخير نطير وكت عندنا زي ديل
                        	*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*اديكو يسجل ... 
والكينى يطيح بها بعيداً
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*اه يا نجم انستر
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*اها نقول مبروووك ولا لسه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*العاشر و هدف للكيني
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*يلا يا عصام
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*وايييييييي منكم مرضونا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*العاشرة للمريخ يسدد سكواها و هدف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حارس مرمي الكيني في الضربة ال11 و هدف
                        	*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*مسلسل غريب جدا ... 
يا الله ياعصام يا حضرى ......
وقون للكينى ...
لاحولا ولا قوة الابالله
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*والله شكلها كده مع المرض ديل ما في اي مبرووك
*

----------


## مناوي

*حليلك يا سكواها الله يحلنا من الدلاقين ديل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الركلة ال11 للمريخ مع الزومة و يسجل
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*لا الله الا الله دي ولادة متعثرة عديل كدي

كلما نلقى فرصة فوز تضيع 

وبالرغم عن ذلك سنفوز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا الليلة الجابني شنو ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*يا الله يا الله السترة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الزومه الحكومة ينجح
معناتها المريخ فائز
*

----------


## مناوي

*غريبة الزومة يسجل ... دا ما تابع للجماعة ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الان نبدا من جديد بعد ان اتممنا ال11 لاعب
                        	*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*الحارس الكينى سجل ..
وموسى الزومة الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحضري يصد برضو
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*الله عليك يا حضري
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*سبحان الله يا الزومة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عليك الله الحضري تاني يسوي شنو بس
*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*موسى يسجل الحمد لله ...
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*الله الله الله يارب يارب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحضري يسدد الاخيرة و هدف 


مبرووووووووووك التاهل
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*مبروووووووووك المريخ التأهل


*

----------


## عجبكو

*الحضري و بس
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*فعلها الحضري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحضري بالجد اكبر من المريخ والله
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*و الله يا حضري بعد سلبياتك دي عفارم عليك
*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الحضري يسدد الاخيرة و هدف 


مبرووووووووووك التاهل



وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*الحضررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررري  ييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررري
*

----------


## عجبكو

*احبك اصلك يا حضري ولا عزاء لبلة جوز و اب قدوم
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*ياااااا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للمحبين والمتابعين
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
بالله الواحد كان معصور جنس عصرة
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*تسلم يا حضري و عافي منك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحضري بعد كده كان قال ماشي ليهو حق بالجد
*

----------


## جقدول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

الحضري يصد برضو



 
صده جديده ولا الصده في اول الخمسة ضربات 

انا ذي الاطرش في الزفه  لا اذاعة لا تلفزة لا رابط
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*والله حقو الزول يخلي تشجيع المريخ
لمن ينشطبو  بلة جوز ونجم قدوم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الحضري بالجد اكبر من المريخ والله



ده كلام شنو يا كسلاوي المريخ ده مافي شخص أكبر منه
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الحمدلله .......... زنقة زنقة
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك و القادم احلى باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررري
*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*الحمد لله الحمد لله
شكرا حضرى ... شكرا حضرى فانت فعلا كبير وكبير جدا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الحمد لله الحمد لله وياحضري انا عن نفسي مسااااااااااااااامحك ياحبيبي
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*لكن اعصابنا خلاص تلفت عديل 


الحمدلله اولا واخيرا والحضري له نصيب الاسد في التأهل



صد ورد وسجل مرتين وهو صاحب الخبرة الكبيرة

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*والله الحضري ليهو حق كان قال ماشي
*

----------


## waleed salih

*الحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*فزنا نقول مبروك كلمونا يا ناس ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*مبررررررررررررررررررروك ياشباب وعقبال الكاس
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*أرقص ياحضري
*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*والله ياالحضري ماعارفين نقول فيك شنو . تسلم البطن الجابتك .
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جقدول
					

صده جديده ولا الصده في اول الخمسة ضربات 

انا ذي الاطرش في الزفه  لا اذاعة لا تلفزة لا رابط



ههههههههههه 
الحالة وحدة
لكن ما فارقة المهم التاهل
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك

*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبروك يا حضري والله انت ارجل راجل في المريخ
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة dawzna
					

والله حقو الزول يخلي تشجيع المريخ
لمن ينشطبو بلة جوز ونجم قدوم



 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة بلة جوز ونجم قدوم دي 
قوية
                        	*

----------


## سيدو

*المريخ او المتأهل طبعا في انتظار بقية الفرق 


مشكورين قناة الشروق عبر البث المشترك مع الاذاعة الرياضية حاتم التاج لم يقصر 


وبالجد لم يقصر احد تعذر نقل الصورة ولكن هو خارج الإرادة احبتي 



*

----------


## ناصر عبد الحليم

*القادم باذن الله احلى ...
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الحضري بالجد اكبر من المريخ والله



والله ياكسلاوي بالغت عديل كدا والله لو جاب كاس العالم للانديه مايبقي اكبر من المريخ
بس الزنقه دي تكون حرقت  اعصابك ساي
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

ده كلام شنو يا كسلاوي المريخ ده مافي شخص أكبر منه



 يا طارق الناس ديل كانت اعصابهم منهارة ومعذورين 
*

----------


## ابوالشوش2

*ولادة متعسرة والله ما شفنا زيها في مستشفي الشعب 

ولكن دي حلاوتها 



   والف مبرووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*Members who have read this thread in the last 10 days : 159
abdoosh, Abobakr ramdan, abou alla, abu basil, Abu RR, مامون, acba77, مايقومابي, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, أبو علي, آدم البزعى, محمد حسن حامد, محمد عامر بشير, أحمد عبد القادر, محمد عزو22, محمدطيب, مجاهد بابكر, محب المريخ, ميرغنى تاج السر, alajabalajeeb, alamal, مرتضي دياب, مريخابي و افتخر, مريخابي كسلاوي, asimayis, معراج, awadco2010, aymon7, Azmi shosh, azzreem, مناوي, منذر تاج الدين, brokhia, الملك, المحترف, امام اباتي, الامين بكرى, الاستاذ, البرنسيسه, الحارث, امجد مريخ, الحجاج, امير الشامى, الجعلي المريخابي, الحوشابي, الرايقة, الســـكاب, الصفوى, العليقي, العكادي, الفاتح الياباني, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, النافعابى, الوطن الغالي, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابو ميار, ابو الليل, ابو طلال, ابولين, ابوالشوش2, ابواخلاص, ابوايلاف, ابوبرآءة, ابوبكر, احمد جبريل, احمر, ايمن المريخابي, احب المريخ, ارخبيل, dawzna, Dndrawi EL sir, باجيو, بدوري, farandakas, hani fatah, hani222, hishamkh11, جمال البشير, خلف الله الهادى, ibrahim s, خالد نوري, ياسر المشرف, حبيب المريخ, دييجو ميليتو, حريري, خشم الموس, جنوبى, جقدول, jafaros, jamal85, kakoool, majdi, mido77, midris3, Mohamed Eisa, mohaned, monzir ana, mosa2000, mozamel1, mub25, musab aljak, najma, راشد مرجي, رزان عبيد, Nouryal77, زاكي الدين الصادق, صبحي المريخابي, ستيفن وورغو, شيبا, سيدو, صخر, سيزر, سيف الاسلام, سكواهاسواها, Rashid Elkhalifa, Red Arena, RED PLANET, riyad saad, senba, shdaad, sonstar, عمار عزالدين إبراهيم, علي مريخابي, على الصغير, عاطف ارباب, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عثمان قنجاري, عباس التنقر, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالعزيز24, عجبكو, عجبكو(ميسي), عوض الزين, waleed salih, yassirali66, فائز شمت, فرينكو, zahababeker, ziyada, هيثم مبارك, إيهاب مكي, نادر عثمان, نادرالداني, ناصر عبد الحليم, ود البقعة, ود الدمام, ود الحلة, ود الشامي, ودساردية, وهج الصفوه, طارق الامين, طارق حامد, كته, كدكول, كراكة, كروبين, كورينا


مبروك يا حلوين و باذن الله الظفر بسيكافا بايدي الحضري
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معليش يامرتضى قصدي اكبر من لاعبي المريخ
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

معليش ياطاهر قصدي اكبر من لاعبي المريخ



ههههههههه انت فعلا اعصابك بايظة
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*مبروووووووووك الفوز يا شباب 

والحضري كان كسر رقبتوا ما بنخلي يمشي بينا وبينه عقد 

وغصبا عنه يجلس والمريخ ليس اقل قامة لا من فريق مصري ولا حتى فريق اوربي

المريخ وطن نعشقوا مهما كان ومهما حدث  وحتى لو انهزم فهي كرة قدم 

يا شباب المريخ كيان كبيررررررررررررر  فقولوا الحمد لله 

واعطوا الثقة للاعبيين والعيب ما فيهم في مجلس الادارة الضعيف 

وعندما يكون المجلس ضعيف كل شي بنهار والحمد لله لا يزال الاعبيين 

يقاومون الانهيار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مبروك  مبروك  المهم صعدنا وده المهم والقادم ان شاء الله احلى واروع 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اسف يا شباب علي اي كلمة مرقت مني بدون قصد لكن بصراحة اعصابي بايظة للاخر
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*يا جماعة السر فى تقدم بله للضربة الحاسمة وفى وجود مهاجمين صراح سكواها واديكو ايضا مقدم 
حتى الفرصة الثانية تقدم نجم الدين فى وجود سكواها 
بالله مش حاجة تحير 
المهم مبروك لكل الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

معليش ياطاهر قصدي اكبر من لاعبي المريخ



 يا اخوي عارفنك اعصابك منهارة اها ان شاءالله تكون روقت وشلت ليك نفس طويييييييل 
*

----------


## عوض الزين

*ياخوانا جهجهتونا ورونا مين السجل و مين الضيع وبالترتيب ، أكثرنا بيتابع من الموقع 
*

----------


## الســـكاب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الحضري بالجد اكبر من المريخ والله




يازول دة كلام شنو دة ممكن تقول العجب أصغر من المريخ 

ولكن مستحيل يكون في لاعب أكبر من المريخ 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

معليش يامرتضى قصدي اكبر من لاعبي المريخ



 ولا يهمك ياحبينا كسلاوي والله مع ناس بله ونجم الدين ديل الواحد بيطلع من طورو عديييييييييييييل :1 (9):
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*الف الف الف مبرووووك .. الحمدلله
*

----------


## صخر

*الحضري شنو الاكبر من المريخ 
والله مصر كلها مااكبر المريخ
لعيبة ديل اشباح حايمة في الميدان
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*والله ياجماعة جانا هبوط وضغط وسكري بس الحمدلله ومشكورين علي التواصل يا حلوين والله احبك يا نجم السعد
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*والفوز عندما ياتي متعسرا له نكهة خاصة 

وفرحة طاغية 

فافرحوا وارقصوا وغنوا  في الشوارع والميادين وغيظوا بن زرقان 

افة هذا الزمان 

*

----------


## سيدو

*الحمدلله اولا واخيرا


مشكور حبيبنا عجبكو علي التغطية والنقل والمتابعة من الاخوه الاعزاء ..


تحياتنا للجميع 


الف الف مبروووووووووووك


الشروق قامت بتسجيل المباراة وسوف يبث في الساعة .............

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الحضري بالجد اكبر من المريخ والله






كلامك دة يا كسلاوي اتمني ان يكون في لحظة غضب ليس إلا ........
المريخ ليس هناك شخص اكبر منه..........

*

----------


## عجبكو

*تم اغلاق و نقل الموضوع لمنع وقوع الفتنة بين الاعضاء و لان معظم الكلمات جاءت في وقت غضب
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*نقول الف مبروك سيكافا بنعمل كده امال الابطال نعمل شنو الله يصبرنا
*

----------


## جقدول

*يا شباب كل من قال كلمات لم ترضي البقية فهي في لحظة زنقة زنقة 

وولادة انتصار متعثر واي زول بقول البطلع منه مباشرة دون تروي

عاش الزعيم المريخ قويا 

وعاش صفوة المريخ متأخيين مترابطين 

وكلنا للمريخ نهوى واختلاف الراي فينا يجعل المحبة البيناتنا اقوي 

مريخا قوة  عزيمة انتصار 

النصر لنا شفتوا بقيت الخبط كيف ( اتذكرت الاتحاد الاشتراكي بتاع نميري  ههههههههههههه

يا ما انت كريم يارب لو لم نفوز لانفقعت مرارتي 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبروك مجددا للجميع وتم اغلاق البوست
                        	*

----------

